# Newbie Questions?



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2001)

Are newbie questions allowed here?  I know at mm you get yelled at if you actually ask a question and get told to search the archives....like you're supposed to already know everything before you ask a question....since we don't have an archive yet (and aren't anal in that regard) is it okay to ask dumb questions


----------



## Ms Figure (Dec 13, 2001)

Hey W8lifter

No question is a dumb question if you want to learn so ask away! It is only a dumb question if it has been asked 50 times and people dont bother to read and they ask again and we are a very new forum so we dont have that problem so fire away!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 13, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Are newbie questions allowed here?  I know at mm you get yelled at if you actually ask a question and get told to search the archives....like you're supposed to already know everything before you ask a question....since we don't have an archive yet (and aren't anal in that regard) is it okay to ask dumb questions



I say YES, ask them.  I hate asshole mods who yell at you for asking a question that's already been answered.  If a newbie asks a question and you know it's in an old thread, then do the newbie a favor and find the thread for him/her.


----------



## Ms Figure (Dec 13, 2001)

Absolutly I are Baboon i hate that too I PROMICE NEVER TO DO THAT! LOL


----------



## gopro (Dec 13, 2001)

Even though I am not modding this forum, I will personally chew out ANYONE who puts someone down for asking a newbie type question. So, behave, and avoid my wrath....


----------



## derat (Jan 4, 2002)

Has anybody heard anything about this site?

http://www.sdi-labs.com

appreciate your views


----------



## gopro (Jan 4, 2002)

Derat...these are simply pro-hormones marketed/packaged to look like real steroids, which I can assure you they are not!


----------



## derat (Jan 4, 2002)

Gopro, so you telling me don't waste my money, right?  Ok, thanks for the input.


----------



## gopro (Jan 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by derat *_
> Gopro, so you telling me don't waste my money, right?  Ok, thanks for the input.



Exactly what I'm telling you! The only prohormone that has shown any real efficacy is 1AD.


----------



## derat (Jan 7, 2002)

OK, so what is 1AD?  Where do you get it?  How much?  How good is it?


----------



## derat (Jan 9, 2002)

Gopro - found out where to buy 1AD, but how good is this and what dosage do you recommend?  What about Tribulus Terrestris - what are your views on this product?  I think I will turn away from the dark side (especially since I have never taken any steriods - why start now?) but I want something to help me achieve my goals.  It has to be out there, but where??


----------



## cornfed (Jan 22, 2002)

W8, are you just researching or considering AS?

Peace


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> W8, are you just researching or considering AS?
> 
> Peace



Just trying to learn a bit about it....although I've not even been trying lately.


----------



## cornfed (Jan 22, 2002)

Jus' curious, but imho, you don't need it.

Peace


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Jus' curious, but imho, you don't need it.
> 
> Peace



Thanks   To be honest....I'm too chicken


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Thanks   To be honest....I'm too chicken


honestly...............youre being smart


----------



## gopro (Jan 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by derat *_
> Gopro - found out where to buy 1AD, but how good is this and what dosage do you recommend?  What about Tribulus Terrestris - what are your views on this product?  I think I will turn away from the dark side (especially since I have never taken any steriods - why start now?) but I want something to help me achieve my goals.  It has to be out there, but where??



1AD will give you some of what you want. Try this cycle...
Week 1- 3 caps
Week 2- 4 caps
Week 3- 5 caps
Week 4- 6 caps
Week 5- 4 caps
Week 6- 2 caps

Off for 4 weeks and repeat.


----------

